# are ork nobz a viable army?



## donkey555 (Nov 25, 2009)

I was wondering if an ork nobz army would be viable as, I think the idea of a few 7 foot tall green angry orks high on testosterone running towards you cool but, is it viable in the game?


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

ok so I assume you mean you're going to take 2 Warbosses thus allowing you to take two units of Nobz as Troops instead of Elites. The only thing is I think the wording states that of the 3 Elite slots you take if one is a Nobz unit and you have a Warboss then it counts as a Troops choice, i.e. you can only ever take a maximum of 3. 

Now ofcourse one could argue you can take a maximum of 5 choices (3 Meganobz or Nobz boy units as Elites and then 2 Meganobz or Nobz boy units as Troops as long as you take 2 Warbosses), but it seems a bit iffie to me.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

If you take Wazdakka and an all Nob Biker army it can be highly formidable. They greatly excell against small, relatively heavily armoured forces such as Space Marines - at least in my experience.

1. Keep speeding them along towards their targets to give them a really annoying Cover Save. This should protect them from a decent amount of shooting.

2. Get them into close-range for their twin-linked weaponry, and Wazdakka's unique firearm too. Just to weaken their opponents before assaulting.

3. Make sure you charge and you should cause some pretty bad damage.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah the only thing is he can't take an all nobz biker army. Wazadakka only allows normal warbiker mobs to be taken as troops. He doesn't even extend that to Nobz being taken as troops.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

VanitusMalus said:


> ok so I assume you mean you're going to take 2 Warbosses thus allowing you to take two units of Nobz as Troops instead of Elites. The only thing is I think the wording states that of the 3 Elite slots you take if one is a Nobz unit and you have a Warboss then it counts as a Troops choice, i.e. you can only ever take a maximum of 3.
> 
> Now ofcourse one could argue you can take a maximum of 5 choices (3 Meganobz or Nobz boy units as Elites and then 2 Meganobz or Nobz boy units as Troops as long as you take 2 Warbosses), but it seems a bit iffie to me.


The wording allows one unit of Nobs to be taken as troops, so the second option there of 5 units total is correct. But, you can also take Flash Gits, who are essentially heavy support nobs  not to mention all the vehicle options.

Personally, I think it would make for an interesting and rather different army from a standard ork horde, though maybe not hugely effective at some games, because you'll only have 2 troops choices. If you padded that out a bit with a small unit or 2 of gretchin, for sitting on your own objective, then you might be able to really work this


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I agree with maddermax on that it would be an interesting to see an all Nobz horde, INFACT with a couple of gretchin units it would probably quite playable.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

An option is two warbosses on bikes with two groups of nob bikers broken down to allocate wounds on each. You would have four units including the bosses. Each group of nob bikers would be around 7 models. 

It is all your units in one basket, but with the turbo boost +3 cover save, it can be very mean. It also has an absurd number of attacks in CC on the charge.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

and expensive as hell


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> and expensive as hell


Yup, about 1500 pts for 16 models. It is the one trick pony. I run the bikers of the apocalypse these days. 33 bikes total and four troop slots. However, the above was an idea someone was thinking of play testing at my club. Not a huge fan, but for an all nob army, it may work.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I've seen a nobz army run against a deathwing army. It was a blast of a game.

In regular play, you would be way outnumbered and thats not a position Orks excel in


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

It can be devastating for someone not expecting to fight 20 nobz + warboss' on bikes. That being said, mass heavy weapons/JotWW will ruin your day. I wouldn't use it in any sort of competitive setting but its definitely a fun list.

I usually bring something like
2 warboss' on bikes, 20 nobz in 2 squads, 30 lootas in 2 squads.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Nobs in battlewagons along with a boyz or gretchin mob to hold objectives where needed works just fine as an army. 25 points per nob ('eavy armour) translates to a fairly costly endeavor that's vulnerable to certain things, but overall it works. Not as well as a more balanced force, but it does work.

A list of all nob bikers and warbosses works too, but isn't much fun to play against and is highly vulnerable to certain things. I've run it though, just to see how it goes. I even ran 2 nob biker squads in the 'ard boyz final, and they did well.


----------

